# Silver FX Pro/Nik Collection



## madratter (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi guys, I hope someone can help. I've downloaded the Nik collection, today, so I assume it's the latest version. I'm running Lightroom 5.6 on a mac with mavericks as the operating system. The install all went according to plan, but the plug in is not appearing in the plug in manager, when I attempt to add the silver fx pro plug in, all I'm getting is an error occurred. I'm assuming this is a compatibility issue. Has anyone else come across this? Can anyone offer me any help.

Thank you.:crazy:


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 4, 2014)

The only Nik plugin that shows in the Plugin Manager is HDR EFX Pro. The rest show up when you right click an image and select Edit In...

If they don't show up in Edit In… then you have an install issue.


----------



## madratter (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you so much, I now feel like such an idiot!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2014)

No need to feel an idiot, madratter, that's just a lack of instructions!  Welcome to the forum anyway!


----------

